# CAADX 105 Disc for 2016 ...different from 2015?



## Bob Ross (Apr 18, 2006)

This query is a longshot, since I suspect that only a Cannondale dealer for a large stocking retailer will know the answer...but also perhaps an obsessive Cannondale fan, so I'll give it a shot 

One of the things that attracted me to the CAADX 105 Disc when it came out last year was its conspicuous mention of braze-ons or mounting points for full fenders.

I can't help noticing that Cannondale's website no longer explicitly mentions those. In fact, it doesn't mention anything at all about fender mounts on that bike.
http://www.cannondale.com/en/USA/Bi...bd6-4e1c-8489-2eb9697b10f5&parentid=undefined 

Anybody know for certain whether a new CAADX 105 Disc has fender mounting points on the fork and rear dropouts?

Thanks.


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

The link you're posting is for the redesigned 2017 model, 2015 and 2016 models were the same if I recall so both should have them.

But to answer your question, the new 2017 CAADX does have mounts for rack and fenders. :thumbsup:

Here are photos of a raw CAADX 2017 frame with mounting points at the dropout, a removable seatstay bridge and a mounting point behind the seat tube.

























Fork has mounting points inside the legs.


----------



## Bob Ross (Apr 18, 2006)

Whoa! Thanks Dan!


----------

